# How to keep Base Jail and Host equal using EzJail?



## PabloMur (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi

This is my first post, I hope I can explaing my self in english, my natural language is spanish, and I speak/write very bad in spanish too   
I have multiple servers with multiple Jails, and is hard to keep all syncronized
I have one machine with 1 jail as "model", I have it with all the pkgs that I use for every jail and I keep it update using portupgrade and I run all test on that jail
Today I run portupgrade -arR and I see many ports to upgrade and everything went well, except for png-1.6.34
The error is:
--- pngcp ---
./.libs/libpng16.so: undefined reference to `inflateValidate'

Googling the error I found that zlib is outdated 
I installed the port on the host (cd /usr/ports/graphics/png; make install clean) and the port was installed sucefully

So, I start digging and I found that my /usr/lib is diffrent from my /basejail/usr/lib

So, the question is ?
How I get /basejail and /host syncronized ?
I'm sure that I'm doing something wrong, probably, in the way I manage ports on host and on jail, but I'm not sure where is the error

I'm using the same port tree for jails and host (mount /usr/ports /JailXXX/usr/ports nullfs ro 0 0)
On the HOST I use portsdb -FUu and then portupgrade -arR
On JAIL only portupgrade -arR

On the host I only have 43 pkgs
On the jail I have 168 pkgs

The duplicates pkgs, are the same versions

So, why I don't have the same libraries inside and outside the jail ?


----------

